# windows firewall blocking IIS



## silverwolf82587

i installed IIS on my windows xp pro machine.

i can see my webpages when the firewall is disabled

i cant see them when it is disabled, google comes up suggesting different things.

what is the is firewall blocking so i can add it to the exceptions?


thanx.


----------



## Squashman

silverwolf82587 said:


> i installed IIS on my windows xp pro machine.
> 
> i can see my webpages when the firewall is disabled
> 
> i cant see them when it is disabled, google comes up suggesting different things.
> 
> what is the is firewall blocking so i can add it to the exceptions?
> 
> 
> thanx.


Re-read your post. You just contradicted yourself but I know what you mean.

You need to add port 80 (Web http server) to your exception list.

Go into your Local Area Network connection properties, click on the Advanced tab, click the settings button. On the Services tab put a check in the Web Server(http) box.


----------



## silverwolf82587

*crap...lol*

i meant to say that when the firewall is enabled it wont work
however when i disable it it works just fine..

sorry, thanx though.


----------

